# worrying about holiday after D&C...



## cliqmo

Hello :wave: 

I have a D&C booked for tomorrow having found out last week (at 10wks) that our bean had stopped growing at 7wks (the sonographer called it a 'missed miscarriage' :shrug: ) 

I have got my head around losing our bean and needing the D&C, but I have found myself getting increasingly worried about possible complications afterwards... not least because I am flying to Geneva on Friday night for a weeks skiing. 

Can anyone offer any reassurance that all will be okay and I don't need to cancel the holiday to hide under my duvet for 10days instead? :cry:

Thanks :flower:


----------



## hollyw79

I am sorry you're going through this :(

Honestly- the d&c was physically cake out of any procedure I've ever had done. I felt A LOT better physically than I thought I would honestly. I took some advil to prevent cramping- the bleeding almost completely stopped (I Had mc naturally for 5 days beforehand) and only had spotting off and on. I think you will be fine to fly and travel. I didn't feel up to doing much physically like running ~ took it easy ~ but I was ok. Emotionally I felt better too- but the 2nd day my emotions dropped big time and I was upset as the reality set in.. so be prepared for emotional up and downs- especially adding hormones into the mix- but physically you should be okay hun :hugs:


----------



## securegal

I am so sorry to hear your news :hugs:. I was diagnosed with a 'missed miscarriage' last Wednesday and had an ERPC (same as D&C, I think) on Thursday. I agree with Holly that physically it wasn't nearly as bad as I was expecting. I have had very light bleeding since the op and was a bit wobbly/crampy/weepy on the day itself, but have been up and about since the following day. Like Holly says, the worst of it is the emotional ups and downs - I feel fine some days, and then very weepy others. Do the people you are going with know what has happened? I know that I haven't really wanted to be around anyone other than my husband since it happened, but that is just me. If you feel like you want to go away, I would say go for it. Take it easy though - I wouldn't go doing any crazy exercise (I'm not a skier, so don't know how tough it is!). They do recommend that you take it easy for a few days - no heavy lifting or excessive physical activity. I think this is largely to let your insides heal and to let you get over the anaesthetic. I'm sure you'll be fine though, and maybe a break away will help you get your head around what has happened.

Whatever you decide, take care. xx :hugs:


----------



## sleonie

I expect you will be physically ok, but you will be a bit wobbly emotionally.

Have you got one of those Eurpoean heath cards? (E11's or whatever they are?) and also travel insurance? If you have - don't worry - I think most of europe has more efficient medical systems than here in the UK (In terms of being seen quickly and treated quickly).


----------



## Fizzio

Will be thinking of you tomorrow. My ERPC was on Friday and like a lot of things was worse thinking about it than actually having it done. I would ask the docs tomorrow but I wouldn't have thought there should be a problem with you going away. I ski and I think you will probably need to take it easier than normal and have lots of stops for hot chocolate or similar :) However even if you aren't physically up to much skiing, I think being away in the mountains will be relaxing and good for you emotionally.

Take care and hugs for tomorrow xx


----------



## truly_blessed

Hi hunny

sorry for your loss.

I had a D&C on 23rd Nov 09 and flew to America from UK on 2nd Dec for 2 weeks. I was still bleeding and went to the GP the day before I flew who sent me for a scan and they confirmed I still had products left. I was terrified and I requested they give me some antibiotics to take with me just in case. I took the course of antibiotics even though I didn't have an infection and the midwife advised I take an aspirin every day for 3 days before I flew.

I still carried on bleeding on and off and had a bad day where I was cramping quite badly but I wouldn't have missed it for the world ... and it was New York and Vegas for my 40th birthday. I got back and didn't stop bleeding properly until the middle of January so I was glad I took the holiday and it did help me with the recovery, getting away for a while.


----------



## Ducktales

i think you will be fine, the only thing is that i might ask for antibiotics as a precaution - I am still bleeding 8 days on and had a fair bit of bad cramping but think that was down to an infection and the gp couldnt believe i hadnt been put on antibiotics as a precaution as she thought that all erpc patients were.
in terms of physically, i was fine after 2-3 days and a holiday will do you the world of good
xxxxx


----------



## securegal

Hi Ducktales - how are you doing? Have been thinking of you..:hugs:


----------



## Ducktales

hi securegal, thanks for asking, i am doing ok, much more positive now, am back at work and keeping busy, bleeding seems to be tapering off today, just want my BFN now (never thought i would be saying that !!)
how are you doing ??
xxxx


----------



## greeneyes0279

Sorry for your loss. :hugs: I had a d&c on 2.25.11 (mmc also). It wasn't bad at all. I am still bleeding some, but feel fine physically. Emotionally, I'm still weepy at times. I wish you well.


----------



## sleonie

I hope the D&C went ok today Cliqmo. Sending you hugs!


----------



## cliqmo

Thank you all for your kind wishes, I am now home and feeling- as you anticipated- fine :thumbup:


----------



## sleonie

That's great to hear :)


----------



## cliqmo

Thanks Sleonie, how are you doing now chick? Are you still WTT? or have you jumped back on the TTC bandwagon yet? x x x


----------



## Fizzio

Glad you are home and doing ok. Just look after yourself and enjoy that ski trip as much as you can. Just looked at the website you posted in the TTC forum. I liked what it said too and helped make sense of what to do re: TTC again. Thank you :)

Take care xx


----------



## sleonie

I'm still WTT, as I want to change my diet for a bit and do some exercise to get my weight down a little. I also need to have a colonoscopy - hopefully in the next month or two, so we are waiting for that to pass as well. It will mark the end of heap of tests i have had looking at my gastric tract in 2010! We got pregnant so fast last time (on first cycle) that it didnt give me time to get the test over and done with. With PCOS we thought it might take us a while - so it was a big surprise! I hope we get a BFP so quickly next time we start to try :)


----------



## Fizzio

Have you gone on holiday Cliqmo? Hoping you are in a sunny snow capped mountain world! x


----------

